# Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40



## cpausb (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gartenteichliebhaber...

ich verwende für meinen neuen Teich die Aquamax ECO 6000 und habe am Satelitenanschluß der Pumpe den Aquaskim 40 angeschlossen. Gefiltert wird mit einem Biotec 18.

Der Einlaßregler der Pumpe ist auf Stufe 3 gestellt.

Nun zu meiner Frage :
Wenn ich den Einlaßregler auf Stufe 4 stelle, wird dann ausschließlich nur aus dem Skimmer gepumpt und nicht mehr aus dem übrigem Umfeld des Pumpengrundes ??
(was ja eigentlich blöd/schlecht wäre)

Die Saugleistung für den Skimmer schein mir bei Stufe 3 etwas zu gering; Blätter werden erst gar nicht in den Fangkorb gespült/gezogen sonder bleiben am Rand hängen und behindern die Kleinstelemente (Blütenstaub, Mückenlarven etc) in den Skimmer zu kommen und damit herausgefiltert zu werden.

Im blödesten Fall wäre natürlich die Pumpe zu klein, aber das hoffe ich nicht, da ich froh bin eine mit nur 55W ergattert zu haben.

Mit bestem Gruß
Chester


----------



## Blaukoi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40*

Hallo Chester,

die 6000 ist deutlich zu klein, um den Skimmer richtig zu betreiben. Ich habe die 12000 dran, was gerade ausreichend erscheint. Auf Stufe 4, wird nur über den Skimmer angesaugt.

Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg
Volker


----------



## Explorer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40*

@Volker,
und genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich gestern auch, allerdings mit einer  Aquamax 16000 in Verbindung mit nem Oase 40 Skimmer. Wo steht eigentlich i.d. Bedienungsanleitung, dass auf Stufe 4 nur über Skimmer angesaugt wird ? Ich habe gestern mal mit d. Oase Hotline telefoniert, mir wurde bestätigt, dass wirklich auf Stufe 4 nur über Skimmer angesaugt wird allerdings konnte mir auch niemand sagen wo das i.d. Bedienungsanleitung so beschrieben steht. Ich warte jetzt auf nen Rückruf von Oase.:smoki

@Chester

auch bei der 16000 ist es so, dass auf Stufe 2 sehr wenig über den Skimmer gesaugt wird- ich denke an den bevorstehenden Herbst.:? 

Ich denke man muß einfach mal jede Position ausprobieren - wahrscheinlich wird Stufe 3 funktionieren. 
Ach so, mir wurde von Oase noch gesagt, dass die Schlauchverbindung v. Skimmer zur Pumpe nicht länger als 2m sein sollte. Auch dieses steht nirgendwo geschrieben.:crazy

Wolfgang




Blaukoi schrieb:


> Hallo Chester,
> 
> die 6000 ist deutlich zu klein, um den Skimmer richtig zu betreiben. Ich habe die 12000 dran, was gerade ausreichend erscheint. Auf Stufe 4, wird nur über den Skimmer angesaugt.
> 
> ...


----------



## cpausb (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40*

*@Volker*
danke für deine Ausführung; es geht ja mit der 6000er Eco auf Stufe 3, nur die Blätter werden dann im Herbst halt nicht eingesaugt und versammeln sich alle drum herum.
Die Teichoberfläche ist aber schon sehr sauber, man kann bis auf den Grund schauen (1,6m) und fast alle Mückenlarfen sind weg(gefiltert).

*@Wolfgang*


Explorer schrieb:


> Ich denke man muß einfach mal jede Position ausprobieren - wahrscheinlich wird Stufe 3 funktionieren (bei 1,5" Schlauch).
> Ach so, mir wurde von Oase noch gesagt, dass die Schlauchverbindung v. Skimmer zur Pumpe nicht länger als 2m sein sollte. Auch dieses steht nirgendwo geschrieben.:crazy



Der einlaßregler steht ja schon auf stufe 3 und saugt ja auch schon ein bisserl weg. Aber das mit der 2m Anschlußleitung zwischen Pumpe und Skimmer....wie soll daß gehen ?? Die Pumpe steht im tiefsten Punkt (1.6m) der
Skimmer schräg darüber auf ca. 0,8m; der Schlauch muß ja so lang sein, daß ich die Punpe auch mal herausziehen kann, ohne daß der Skimmer gleich mit herausgerissen wird.... ist meiner ansicht nach nicht praktikabel. Bei mir ist er 3m lang.

_Die Oase Beschreibungen sind sowieso stark verbesserungswürdig !
_
Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob es im Winter ausreicht den oberen Teil des Skimmer zu entfernen oder muß unbedingt das Teil komplett raus !!

Gruß an alle und danke für eure Antworten

Mit bestem Gruß
Chester


----------



## Spoony (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40*

Die Anleitungen von Oase sind wirklich nicht gerade umfangreich... Wir betreiben den Skimmer mit der Aquamax Eco 12.000 und haben ihn auf Stufe 3 eingestellt. Hatte, als ich ihn letztes Jahr installiert habe, auch zunächst Probleme, da der Schlauch zu lang war. Nach Kürzen des Schlauches auf ca. 2m lief es dann tadellos.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40*

Hi Chester,
erst mal ein herzliches "Willkommen !" hier im Forum!   
Ich kann, auch mangels praktischr Erfahrung, Dein Problem nachvollziehen. Ein Skimmer braucht nun man "brutalstmögliche" Leistung (oder so ...). Der Anschluss des Filters über eine Pumpe lohnt sich da eigentlich nur, wenn diese recht saugstark ist, und der Teich für seine Oberfläche vergleichsweise tief... .
Wie wäre es mit einer zeitschaltuhrgesteuerten zweiten Pumpe? Ich nehme an, kurze Zeit über zweite starke Pumpe ist die beste Lösung, statt Operationen am Satellitenanschlusss, oder eine größere Pumpe. Der Skimmer muss ja nicht dauerhaft in Betrieb sein.


----------



## cpausb (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40*

@ Rolf


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ich kann, auch mangels praktischr Erfahrung, Dein Problem nachvollziehen.


 

... verstehe ich nicht ??



RKurzhals schrieb:


> eine Pumpe lohnt sich da eigentlich nur, wenn diese recht saugstark ist, und der Teich für seine Oberfläche vergleichsweise tief...


 

... verstehe ich auch nicht ? Saugstarke Pumpe ist klar, aber das mit der Oberfläche und der Tiefe ?? Das man nur eine maximal Oberfläche haben darf ist klar, und das der Teich mindestens so tief sein sollte wie der Skimmer, ist eigentlich auch logisch...



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer zeitschaltuhrgesteuerten zweiten Pumpe? Ich nehme an, kurze Zeit über zweite starke Pumpe ist die beste Lösung, statt Operationen am Satellitenanschlusss, oder eine größere Pumpe. Der Skimmer muss ja nicht dauerhaft in Betrieb sein.



... annehmen tu ich daß auch, ist aber 'ne ziemlich teure Lösung ! Der zweite schlauch kann ja an den zweiten Einlaß des Biotec angeschlossen werden. Nur was ist dann wenn ich mal 'ne Weile das UVC benötige...?

Trotzdem herzlichen Dank für deinen Lösungsvorschlag

Mit bestem Gruß
Chester


----------



## Psycho (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40*

Hallo, hab den selbe Skimmer an einer 6.000er Pumpe gehabt, allerdings keine Oase mit nebeneingang.
Habe mit ein T-Stück (Abflussgarnitur einer Haushaltsspüle auf die Anschlüsse passen die Stufentüllen von Oase perfekt) gebastelt und daran den Skimmer und einen "Sateliten" angeschlossen hat sehr gut funktioniert.
Bei mir habe ich halt den größtmöglichen Schlauchdurchmesser genommen den man am Skimmer befestigen kann, der Satelit hat dagegen nur einen 32mm Schlauch bekommen den ich auch noch per Kugelhahn drosseln konnte.
Höhrt sich kompliziert an, is es aber nicht.
Die Schlauchlänge spielt natürlich auch eine grosse Rolle.
Ich hoffe das hilft.
Was für einen Schaluch hast DU den verbaut?


----------



## cpausb (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40*

@ Tobi

... danke für deine Antwort. Als Schlauch habe ich einen 1,5" (38mm) Spiralschlauch verwendet. 3m Schlauch zwischen Skimmer und Pumpe; z.Z noch 9m zwischen Punpe und Filter (wird nach Fertigstellung des Bachlaufs wohl eher 8m werden).

Interessant und Hilfreich fand ich folgenden Beitrag :
(auch die am Ende des Beitrags aufgefühten Links zum Oase-Forum beachten)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21739/?q=Aquaskim

Mit bestem Gruß

Chester


----------



## cpausb (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40*

Folgende Info habe ich heute von Oase erhalten :

_*...auf der Stufe 4 wird nur über den Skimmer Wasser angenommen. Je nach nachfolgender Technik kann die Aquamax 6000 ... für doppelten Betrieb nicht geeignet sein - ihre Leistung ist durch Reibungsverluste zu schwach, um den Wasserstrom zu teilen.*
_
(Anmerkung von mir : mit "doppeltem Betrieb" ist Skimmer-Betrieb UND Filterspeisung gemeint)

Ich werd' mal versuchen, irgendwo leihweise eine 8000er ECO zu bekommen und mal schauen wie es damit läuft.
Es ist ja nicht so, daß der Skimmer (bei Stufe 3 wohlgemerkt) nicht funktioniert, nur es könnte nach meinem geschmack stärker sein. Und einfach mal so eine 12000er dranzuhängen, dafür ist mir der Stromverbrauch zu hoch...

Gruß
Chester


----------



## Dietze (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Aquamax Einlaßregler und Aquaskim 40*

Hallo!

Ich lese schon eine ganze Zeit die div. Beiträge sehr interessiert.
Zum Skimmer habe ich folgende Erfahrung gemacht.
Ich benute den alten Oase 54992 Skimmer ohne Fangkorb (mit 100er Standrohr)
in Verbindung mit der Aquamax 16000 Eco (auf Stufe 4) nur 4x 1 Stunde am 
Tag über eine Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert. (Dann wird auch kein Futter abgesaugt)
Das Wasser geht dann über einen CompactSieve Spaltsiebfilter zurück in den 
Teich. Das erzeugt eine schöne Strömung und macht die Oberfläche frei. 
Zumal bis vor kurzem eimerweise Tannennadeln von einer 10m hohen Tanne 
auf dem Nachbargrundstück regelmässig in den Teich fielen.

Gruss, Dieter


----------

